

How To Create: Motivation for 2010 - aheilbut
http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2009/12/how_to_create_motivation_for_2.html

======
skmurphy
Good suggestions for writing:

    
    
       1. Creative success is taking what's available and rising above.
       2. Get started.
       3. Avoid or minimize interruptions.
       4. Prepare to accept the consequences of failure and finish.
       5. Finish by taking definite and public steps

